# Ubuntu, Wine und Foobar



## aurionkratos (25. Januar 2009)

*Ubuntu, Wine und Foobar2000*

Ich bin jetzt bei mich ein wenig in Linux/Ubuntu(x64) einzuarbeiten. Allerdings möchte auch nicht auf meinen Lieblings-Mediaplayer Foobar2000 verzichten, daher versuche ich ihn mit Wine zum Laufen zu bewegen;

Laut diverser Berichte läuft das Programm wunderbar und ohne Probleme unter Linux, bei mir bricht er aber ab:


```
alex@Eri:~$ wine /media/Zeuch/Computer/Programme/foobar2000/foobar2000.exe
fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on HDA ATI HDMI, disabling mixer
X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  53 (X_CreatePixmap)
  Serial number of failed request:  508
  Current serial number in output stream:  512
```
Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass dein primäres Sounddevice ein "HDA ATI HDMI" ist, also das HD-Audio-Teil auf der Grafikkarte. Das hat offenbar nicht die Möglichkeit, in der Lautstärke geregelt zu werden. Stelle einfach dein primäres Sounddevice um, dann sollte es laufen.

PS: Grade Audioplayer gibt es doch für Linux recht viele und auch sehr gute (z.B. Amarok oder Exaile). Beide finde zumindest ich viel besser als alles, was ich je für Windows gesehen habe (und ich habe vieles ausprobiert). Da Foobar2000 nutzen zu wollen, halte ich für unüberlegt. Ist halt gewohnt, aber nicht unbedingt optimal. Eine übersicht findest du u.a. hier: AudioPlayer ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## aurionkratos (25. Januar 2009)

So, ich habe nun alle Audiogeräte umgestellt, der Fehler bleibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich in Wine den Ton deaktivieren, dann kommt nur noch der hintere Teil:


```
alex@Eri:~$ wine /media/Zeuch/Computer/Programme/Foobar2000/Foobar2000.exe
X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  53 (X_CreatePixmap)
  Serial number of failed request:  508
  Current serial number in output stream:  512
```

Der Soundtest in Wine funktioniert übrigens wunderbar.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Januar 2009)

Hast du das Sounddevice in Wine umgestellt? Ich benutze das zwar nicht mehr (mittlerweile unnötig), aber ich erinnere mich, dass da viel einzustellen war. gib mal "winecfg" ein und gucke, was du da an Sound einstellen kannst. Da war auf jeden Fall was.

Der andere Fehler besagt, dass kein Speicher für Foobar frei gemacht werden konnte. Bzw. speziell für die Operation "CreatePixmap", also die Erstellung der grafischen Ansicht. Das kann/ wird mit Grafikkarte oder Grafiktreiber zu tun haben. Ich habe eh gehört, dass die Speicherverwaltung von Windows eher suboptimal geregelt sein soll, Wine zickt daher manchmal, obwohl es sonst keine Probleme gibt. Im Zweifelsfall probiere mal, den Grafiktreiber zu wechseln (freier Treiber zu proprietärem Treiber oder anders herum).


----------



## DanKegel (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu, Wine und Foobar2000*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> ```
> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
> ```
> Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?



An Deinem X-Treiber.  Welche graphikkarte, welche Treiber, 
welche Version von Ubuntu?


----------

